# الادارة الصناعية....هام لكل مهندس



## م باسل وردان (16 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم كل مهندس بالنهاية سيعمل ضمن منشأة صناعية يجب أن يكون على اطلاع بعلم الادارة الصناعية لأنها تلزمه وتساعده بالعمل سواء كان مهندس عادي او رئيس ورشة او رئيس قسم او مدير عام 
وسأرد انشءالله مبادئ علم الادارة الصناعية بشكل كامل وبالتفصيل ...آما من الله ان ينال اعجابكم وان تلاقوا فيه الفائدة المرجوة 

الادارة الصناعية: هي عملية اجتماعية وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من الاعمال التي تؤدي بالنهاية للوصول الى الهدف المطلوب ويبحث في سبل رفع مستوى المعيشة لجميع الافراد
المواضيع التي تبحثها
1-اقامة المشروعات الصناعية : وقبل التفكير بالمشروع لابد من البحث عن أمور كثيرة وهي
1)_ مدى توفر المواد الأولية 
2)مدى توفر الأجهزة والمعدات والأدوات اللازمة 
3)اختبار الموقع المناسب لأفامة المشروع الصناعي 

2_ التخلص من الضلات الصناعية: يبحث علم الادارة الصناعية موضوع التخلص من الفضلات لاضرارها المادية والاقتصادية 
ويبحث في ايجاد السبل والطرق الممكنة للاستفادة منها وتحويلها لمركبات مفيدة 
مثلا عند صناعة حمض الفوسفور H3po4 بالطريقة الحمضية  يعطي حمض فلور الماء HF وهي مادة ملوثة ويمكن تحويل هذه المادة لمادة مفيدة وهنا حققنا التخفيف من التلوث والاستفادة من المادة الملوثة
3_ انتاج السلعة: يدرس علم الادارة الصناعية الأمور المتعلقة بانتاج السلعة من حيث 
أ_معدل الانتاج ك يومي او شهري او سنوي 
ب_تحديد معدل الصرف والاستهلاك 
ج-رقابة عناصر الانتاج :سواء مادية من مواد وأجهزة والات او بشرية وهي تختص بالعاملين
4_ تشغيل المصنع: ان عملية تشغيل أي مصنع آمن دون أخطاء وتبعاً للقوانين الموضوعة من قبل الدولة وفق تشريعاتها هي من مهام الادارة الصناعية

5_التدريب الفني: يتناول علم الادارة التريب الفني في المؤسسات والمنشآت ولا سيما تدريب العمال على الاجهزة وتدريب رؤساء الاقسام على ادارة الاقسام الخاصة بهم و تريب بعض المتخصصين على اليام بالبحوث العلمية الاتي تخص المنشأة 
6_المركزية واللا مركزية : في المركزيةتكون عملية اتخاذ القرارات متمركزة بيد المدير اما في اللامركزية يعطي المدير بعض الصلاحيات لأشخاص أخرين لاتخاذ القرارات في مواضيع محددة يرونها مناسبة بما يتعلقه باختصاصهم ومهامهم 
مثلا :عملية التخطيط المتعلقة باقامة المشروع الصناعي ورقابة اعمال المشروع مركزية
اما عملية تنفيذ أنشطة المشروع للامركزية
7_دراسة الزمن: يتم حساب الزمن اللازم لأداء وظيفة معينة أثناء التنفيذ لأنشطة المشروع المختلفة ويجب أن يكون الزمن ضمن المدى المسموح وبأقل وقت ممكن على الا يؤثر على جودته
8_اتخاذ القرارات :فيتم دراسة البدائل المتاحة المختلقة واتخاذ القرار المناسب للخيار الافضل 
مثلاً اذا أردنا زيادة كمية المبيعات من سلغة معينة يوجد عدة خيارات
تحسين مواصفات السلعة_تخفيض سعر السلعة_زيادة أماكن التوزيع_زيادة الدعاية والاعلان 
وهذه عدة خيارات المدير الناجح يستطيع اختيار الخيار المناسب حسب طبيعة الظروف المتعلقة 
9-العلاقات الانسانية: يدرس العلاقات الانسانية بين العاملين وعلى المدير أن يكون قادر على التفاعل مع كافة العاملين وكافة المستويات 
10-البحوث العلمية:يجب اتباع الطرق العلمية في اتخاذ القرارت الادارية بدلاً م نالطرق التقليدية 
وأن يخصص في أي منشأة مخبر للبحوث العلمية سواتء لمراقبة العمليو وأخذ القياسات واجراء التجارب المناسبة أو من اجل تطوير العملية وفق الاسس العلمية 
11_التوصيف الوظائفي في العمل :يجب تحديد السلطات و المسؤوليات بشكل واضح ودقيق وأن يتحمل كا انسان مسؤوليته المترتبة عليه من المدير حتى اصغر عامل بالمنشأة




يتبع


----------



## م باسل وردان (16 أغسطس 2011)

[font=&quot] وظائف الادراة الصناعية [/font]
[font=&quot]1-التنظيم 2-الرقابة 3 - التوجيه 4- التخطيط[/font]
[font=&quot]التنظيم[/font]
[font=&quot]تعريف[/font][font=&quot] :هو تققيم للعمل ورسم العلاقات وتحديد المسؤوليات لتحديد الهدف المقرر بكفاءة اقتصادية[/font]
[font=&quot]مبادئ التنظيم:[/font]
[font=&quot]1)-تحديد السلطة والمسؤولية[/font][font=&quot] :لايمكن لمدير ان يلم بكافة الاختصاصات وللايمكنه تحمل كافة المسؤوليات فيقتضي مشاركة اشخاص بالمسؤوليةومنحهم السلطة لدى الاشراف على قسمهم الخاص[/font]
[font=&quot]2)_تقسيم العمل[/font][font=&quot]: فيجب ان نقسم الاعمال في المنشاة على الافراد حسب مقدراتهم وعملهم واختصاصهم والا يتوليى شخص كافة الاعمال ويجب ان يكون العمل منتظم وكل فرد يعرف طبيعة عمله وطريقة اداءه والوقت المناسب [/font]
[font=&quot]3)-أخذ مقدرات الاشخاص بعين الاعتبار[/font][font=&quot] : من حيث[/font]
[font=&quot]أ-وضع الشخص المناسب بالمكان المكناسب [/font]
[font=&quot]ب_الأخذ بعين الاعتبار مهارة المشرفين وتقدير جهودهم الجيدة وترقيتهم وبزيادة المهارة يزداد عدد العاملين تحت اشرافهم[/font]
[font=&quot]ج_الاخذ بعين الاعتبار مهارة العاملين :حيث زيادة مهارة العاملين تقل الحاجة للاشراف عيهم ويتم مكافئتهم اما مادية او ترقية وظيفية[/font]

 [font=&quot]أشكال التنظيم : يوجد لتنظيم عدة أشكال [/font]
[font=&quot]1-تنظيم رأسي: [/font]


 
[font=&quot]مدير يشرف على الاقسام وكل قسم يشر ف غلى عدة شعب وكل رئيس شعبة تحته ورشة وكل ورشة تضم عدد من العاملين[/font]



 [font=&quot]وهذا التنظيم قديم وسيء [/font]
[font=&quot]2_تنظيم رأسي بالاستعانة مع مساعدين[/font]
[font=&quot]نفس السلبق لكن يضف مع المدير عام مستشار مالي ومهندس عمليات[/font]
[font=&quot]3_تنتظيم و ظائفي: ويتألف من [/font]
[font=&quot] مدير عام[/font]

 [font=&quot]ادارة الانتاج ادارة تخطيط ادارة الشؤون الادارية ادارة المبيعات[/font]

 [font=&quot]وكل ادارة مسؤولة عن قسم او فرع وكل قسم يتبع له عمال وموظفين[/font]
[font=&quot]وهو اسلوب حديث وعملي أكثر وافضلها[/font]



 [font=&quot]التخطيط: [/font]
[font=&quot]عنما نريد القيام بمشروع لابد من تحديد نوعية هذا العمل والهدف من القيام به ووسائل القيام بهذا العمل والزمن اللازم لانجازه والفائدة المرجوة منه وما هي احتمالات الفشل وما هي النتائج الثانوية له وما هي الاضرار المحتملة [/font]
[font=&quot]وهذا لتفكير المسبق يدعى عملية التخطيط[/font]
[font=&quot]وبدون هذه الوظيفة لايمكن القيام بالوظائف الاخرى فهي الاساس دوماً في أي مشروع صناعي[/font]
[font=&quot]وقد يعتمد على التنبؤ بالمستقبل بافتراض ما يحتمل وقوعه بالمستقبل بناءاً على معطيات الحاضر والتخطيط[/font]
[font=&quot]وبقدر ما تكون الافتراضات صحيحة ومطابقة بقدر ما تكون النتائج ايجابية[/font]
[font=&quot]أهداف التخطيط[/font][font=&quot]: يوجد للتخطيط[/font]
[font=&quot]أهداف عامة[/font][font=&quot]:وهي الرغبات الغايات التي يرغب لحصول عليها من المشروع او العملربما تحقيق ربح او تشغيل عاطلين عن العمل [/font]
[font=&quot]أهداف نهائية:[/font][font=&quot]الرغبات التي تريدها الادارة من مختلف النشاطات مثل زيادة نسبة الربح او زيادة كمية المبيعالت من سلعة[/font]
[font=&quot]اي تحقيق الرح اهداف عامة اما زيادة نسبة الرح أهداف نهائية[/font]

 [font=&quot]فوائد التخطيط :[/font]
[font=&quot]1_تحديد الاهداف التي يجب تحقيقها[/font]
[font=&quot]2_ربط تنفيذ المشروع بالزمن المخطط له وقدرات تلعاملين والمواد المتوفرة[/font]
[font=&quot]3_الاستقراء المسبق للمشاكل والاستعداد لها ووضع الحلول المناسبة وضمان عدم تكرارها[/font]
[font=&quot]4_توفير الامن النفسي للعاملين لأنهم يشعرون انهم يعملون ضمن خطة متكاملة و انه درست كل الحالات السيئة ووضعت الحلول المناسبة لها[/font]
[font=&quot]5_يحد من القرارات الاعتباطية والارتجالية بل تكون مدروسة ومخطط لها مسبقا[/font]
[font=&quot]6_يضمن الاستخدام الامثل للقدرات المتاحة والموارد والزمن[/font]





 [font=&quot]يتبع......[/font]
[font=&quot] [/font]​


----------



## م باسل وردان (16 أغسطس 2011)

التوجيه
مفهوم التوجيهك هو عملية ارشاد المرؤوسين الى طرق الاداء الصحيحة عن طريق الاوامر الصادرة عن الرئيس
مبادئ التوجيه:
1_ ارشاد المرؤوسين :يجب على الرئيس
· تحديد طبيعة العمل للمرؤوسين 
· الهدف من القيام بالعمل
· ايضاح وتبيان طرق الاداء الصحيحة للعمل
· الزمن الذي يجب ينجز خلاله العمل
· اعلام المرؤوسين بكافة الظروف والتغيرات التي يمكن ان تطرا على المنشأة
· لكي لا يبدو غرابة
2_ الاتصال بالمرؤوسين
وذلك توجيه الاوامر والتعليمات ويتم اما باستخدام الوسائل الالية المتطورة(موبايل_ايميل _هاتف)او عن طريق اوامر وتوجيهات كتابية او عن طريق المقابلة الشخصية 
3_اصدار الاوامر
وعند اصدا الاومر هناك مجموعة من الاعتبارات التي يجب مراعاتها
§ اختيار الوقت المناسب لاصدار الأوامر :فلا تصدر الاوامر والعمال منهمكين بعمل أخر فهذا ينعكس على ادائهم وعملهم وعلى الانتاج وعدم شعورهم بالتنظيم واذا تأخراصدار الاوامر يشعر العمال بالملل
§ صياغة الاوامر بشكل واضح والفاظ وجمل واضحة والتركيز على الامور الهامة 
§ الاخذ بعين الاعتبار ردود الافعال المتوقعة واخذ التدابير المناسبة
§ توحيد مصدر الاوامر وان يتلقى المرؤوسين الاوامر من مصدر واحد واذا تلقوا الاوامر من عدة جهات يؤدي الى فوضى بالعمل
§ مراعاة درجة الثقافة والسن والطبيعة النفسية للمرؤوسين





الرقابة  
مفهوم الرقابة: مراجعة الاعمال المختلفة للتأكد من مدى تنفيذها لمقاييس موضوعة مسبقاُ بهدف كشف الاخطاء والعم على تصحيحها بأسرع وقت ممكن

مراحل أداء الرقابة 
وضع المقاييس
فيجب قبل العملية وضع مقايييس معيارية قد تكون تكاليف معيلرية او مقياس خاص باداء العاملين او مواصفات قياسية لللسلعة او زمن انجاز محدد

قياس اداء العمل 
حيث نقوم اداء العمل مع المقاييس الموضوعة مسبقاً ونتابع مدى الانحراف عن هذه المقاييس الموضوعة مسبقاً والسبب في الانحراف وامكانية التصحيح

كشف الانحرافات وتصحيحها 
كما ذكرنا سابقا اولا نضع المقاييس ثم نقيس اداء العمل ونقارنها مع المقاييس واخير نعالج سبب الانحاف عن المقاييس المعيارية

الأعمال المراقبة بالمشروع 
1)_ مراقبة نشاطات المشروع
· الانتاج: نراقب معدل الانتاج (يومي _شهري _سنوي)وهل يطابق المعدل المعياري
· البيع : هل يتم وفق ما خطط له وتحديد الكميات المباعة ومقارنتها مع المعيارية
· الشراء: مراقبة شراء كافة الادوات والمواد اللازمة

2)_مراقبة عناصر الانتاج 
o مادية: هل التكاليف المادية متطابقة مع المعيارية ام لا
o بشرية: يراقب اليد العامل واداءها ومدى مطابقته مع المعياري

3)_مراقبة الوظائف الادارية بالمشروع 
§ التخطيط: يراقب التخطيط الموضوع مسبقا ومدى التطابق 
§ التنظيم :يراقب الهيكل التنظيمي للمشروع وماهي المشاكل التي تعترضه
§ التوجيه: مدى قدرة الرئيس على لتوجيه السليم للمرؤوسين واعطاء الاوامر المناسبة


----------



## م باسل وردان (16 أغسطس 2011)

[FONT=&quot] تخطيط المشروعات الصناعية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المشروع[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هو سلسلة النشاطات المتتابعة المرتبطة ببعضها البعض التي يكون لها هدف معين ويجب أن تنجز في هدف معين خلال زمن معين بميزانية محددة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أهداف المشروع [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
1) [FONT=&quot]الاستفادة من التقدم العلمي والتقني : لانتاج سلعة ذات مواصفات جيدة[/FONT]
2) [FONT=&quot]تحقيق الاستثمار الافضل للموارد الطبيعية :[/FONT]
3) [FONT=&quot]تطبيق علم دراسة البيئة لمعالجة المخلفات التي تنتج عن الصناعة ومن نشاطات المشروع[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]انواع المشارع[/FONT]
 i. [FONT=&quot]مشاريع وحيدة المصنع[/FONT]
 ii. [FONT=&quot]مشاريع متعدد المصنع[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بنية المشروع[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]وحدات الانتاج الاساسية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: تتكون هذه الوحدات من عدة اقسام انتاجية وهي تقوم بانتاج السلعة النهائية[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]وحدات انتاج مساعدة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:تقدم خدماتها ومنتجاتها الى الوحدات الاساسية مثل وحدات توليد الكهرباء ووحدات الصيانة[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]وحدات خدمية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: تقدم خدماتها للاساسية والممساعدة مثل نقل وتخزين المواد الاولية والمنتج النهائي وايضا ً يقوم بوضع المخطط والدراسات الخاصة بالمشروعبالاضافة الى مهام أخرى صحية وهاتفية وزراعية.......[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]وحدات الانتاج الثانوية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: تنحصر مهمتها في معالجة النفايات وصيانة الابنية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]معايير تصنيف المشروع[/FONT]
1. [FONT=&quot]طبيعة المواد الأولية المستخدمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: حيث يمكن ان يصنف المشروع حسب طبيع المواد الاولية المستخدمة [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]استخراجية: مثل استثمارمكامن النفط ومناحم الفوسفات[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]تحويلية:مشرعات صناعية بتروكيميائية وغذائية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2.حجم المشروع[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]o [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كبيرة الحجم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]o [/FONT][FONT=&quot]متوسط الحجم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]o [/FONT][FONT=&quot]صغيرة الحجم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3.نوعية السلع التي تنتجها:[/FONT]
§ [FONT=&quot]مشروعات تنتج وائل الانتاج[/FONT]
§ [FONT=&quot]مشروعت تنتج السلعة الوسيطية مثل حبيبات البلاستيك[/FONT]
§ [FONT=&quot]مشروعات تنتج السلعة الاستهلاكية[/FONT]






يتبع.........


----------



## م باسل وردان (16 أغسطس 2011)

[FONT=&quot]الدراسات الواجب القيام بها قبل تنفيذ المشروع[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
1) [FONT=&quot]دراسة الفكرة من الناحية النصف الصناعية والمخبرية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]قبل القيام بأي مشروع لابد من القيام بالتجارب االمخبرية للتأكد من امكانية الحصول على السلعة وفق للشروط المخبرية وهذا يتطلب الدراسة على مستوى اعلى وهي النصف صناعية وهدفها التأكد من امكانية الحصول على السلعة تبعا للمواصفات المطلوبة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ويجب النتباه لاختلاف بين الدراسة المخبرية والنصف الصناعية والواقع العملي في المصنع فالتجالاب التي تجري بالمخبر غالبا في شروط قياسية وكميات أقل لذلك دوما يوجد انحرافات عن التطبيق العملي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]والدراسة المخبرية هدفها دراسة مدى امكانية الحصول على السلعة[/FONT]
2) [FONT=&quot]دراسة الفكرة من الناحية التجارية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:لايكفي ان يكون الانتاج العملي ممكن عمليا بل يجب [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]دراسة السوق ومتطلبات السوق التجارية لتلك السلعة التي نحن بصدد انتاجها [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بالاضافة هنا نهدف لامكانية اقامة مشاريع صغيرة اخرى او تطوير وتحديث للوحدات النتاجية من الارباح التي نحصل عليها من النتاج السلعة الاصلية [/FONT]
3) [FONT=&quot]تحديد موقع المشروع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: يتطلب ذلك عدة دراسات لتحديد موقع المشروع والموقع الامثل للمشروع يجب ان يتمتع بعدة صفات[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]القرب من مصادر المواد الاولية[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]قريب من مصادر الطاقة[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]قريب من اسواق الاستثمار [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]ان تكون الكثافة السكانية اقل ما يمكن[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]توفر مساحة كبيرة مناسبة للمشروع والتوسعات المتوقعة بالمستقبل[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]القرب من خط مواصلات او القطار او تأمين النقل للعاملين ان كان بعيدا[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot] ان تكون جهته عكس جهة الرياح بامدينة وخاصة ان كان يطلق غازات او مواجد كيميائية ضارة[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]ان يكون قريب من مورد مائي وخاصة ان كان استهلاكه كبير[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4[/FONT][FONT=&quot])دراسة توفر كل من :[/FONT]
a) [FONT=&quot]الاجهزة والالات وكافة المعدات المستخدمة [/FONT]
b) [FONT=&quot]الخبرة الفنية[/FONT]
c) [FONT=&quot]المواد الاولية اللازمة[/FONT]


----------



## م باسل وردان (30 أغسطس 2011)

عمبنتظر الردود هههههههههههههه
انا كان الموضوع شامل كتير ولسا في تكملة 
بس كان ما في اهتمام كتير بالمعلومات النظرية


----------



## مساعد فني (21 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية
ويقك يارب
بالنسبة لي استفدت من النقاط كثير 
لأني حاليا ادرس مادة ادارة صناعية​


----------



## م باسل وردان (21 سبتمبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا فيك اخي 
ولمرورك الجميل....


----------



## عدي توفيق (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراًُ على هذا المجهود


----------



## م باسل وردان (19 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلين اخ عدي..
اتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## م باسل وردان (24 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلين اخ خالد.....منور
ارجو الفائدة للجميع


----------



## م باسل وردان (24 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلين اخ خالد.....منور
ارجو الفائدة للجميع


----------



## م باسل وردان (24 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلين اخ خالد.....منور
ارجو الفائدة للجميع


----------

